# 40 caliber glock reliability



## Cooper12 (Nov 25, 2018)

looking at various Glocks and am curious if the new 40 caliber models are less prone to blowing up than earlier models. I do not reload.
mostly I am looking for the largest round in the smallest gun. I have been trying to search online but it seems like the majority of sites I read where from before 2009.
its mostly for people protection while hiking .
I love the 357 sig round as well as the 45 gap round.
I do not shoot a ton and this will be a multi use gun . Hiking and home protection and occasional range duty.
was liking the idea of some regular pressure 200 buffalo bore in the 40 for hiking.
Just curious what you all think. I love the feel of all of these


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Not sure what you are reading, but most Kabooms are ammo related. A large (almost all) percentage of that is handloaded.
~22 years shooting the same G23, minimum 1000 rounds a year, and not a single solitary hiccup.
GRS changed at 10K and a re-spring at 15K from a Glock armorer. Daily carry and fun days at the range. 
The only other pistol that has held up, that I've shot, is the XDM I got my wife. The only gripe I have about the XD is I didn't pick up a second one. At least LostWife isn't trying to walk off with my 23, though.


----------



## Cooper12 (Nov 25, 2018)

LostinTexas said:


> Not sure what you are reading, but most Kabooms are ammo related. A large (almost all) percentage of that is handloaded.
> ~22 years shooting the same G23, minimum 1000 rounds a year, and not a single solitary hiccup.
> GRS changed at 10K and a re-spring at 15K from a Glock armorer. Daily carry and fun days at the range.
> The only other pistol that has held up, that I've shot, is the XDM I got my wife. The only gripe I have about the XD is I didn't pick up a second one. At least LostWife isn't trying to walk off with my 23, though.


thanks mostly older posts so I wasn't sure


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Cast lead bullets do not like Glocks polygonal rifling and leave lead behind and eventually something has to give. You can get an aftermarket barrel that tolerates cast lead if that is a concern to you.

GW


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I've owned quite a few Glocks in the .40S&W chambering and have never had any problems with them. One of them, a gen3 G23, lives in my primary carry stable and has been flawless.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I generally prefer 9mm in my Glocks, but I also own a small handful of .40 calibers. I've had no trouble with them blowing-up, but I do keep my pistols relatively clean and don't feed them gunshow reloads. They have also been VERY reliable, unless I do something like hang a heavy light/laser combo on the front, or use super-lightweight bullets in them. The average user who uses conventional ammo and doesn't modify the pistol will have no reliability issues.

Get a Gen4 for the best options in backstrap configurations and lefty-handed-friendliness, and unless you really want a new pistol (nothing wrong with that), be aware that there are many used police-department trade-in .40 Glocks that are available at a significantly lower cost than a new Glock.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Mmmm, Glock reliabilty in .40 cal? I'd surmise no other manufacturer would have a track record remotely close to Glock in that department. I'd venture to say(at least at one point) that perhaps 85 percent of US law enforcement carries or carried a Glock 22, 23, in service and for decades. That should tell you something? I own a Gen 3 G-22 and that pistol works like a sewing machine.


----------



## Cooper12 (Nov 25, 2018)

thank you all for all the info


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

If your gonna use it for hiking and a woods gun, get a G20 in 10mm Auto. Nothing wrong with the .40 S&W, but the 10mm would give you decent defense against at least a Black Bear.


----------

